# My one year old HATES getting his teeth brushed (help!?)



## Sarah1508

So basically Kian absolutely hates getting his teeth brushed! He never used to be like this he used to love it but the past 4 or so months he has just become so stubborn! :dohh: as soon as he even sees his toothbrush his mouth will zip shut and it is almost impossible to get it open never mind getting to his teeth properly! We have tried just about everything from trying to distract him to turning it into a game etc but nothing seems to work. I mean we obviously have to brush his teeth but it really upsets him in the process :( after he will cry like we have done something horrible to him and its heartbreaking to see him like that so any advice on how to snap him out of this habit to other alternatives to actually using a toothbrush? I dunno any advice would be greatly appreciated! Don't want my babys pearly whites going yellow! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Have you tried letting him chew it and get him okay with it again? Not sure as we don't have this problem x


----------



## x__amour

It's not fun but it's definitely something that has to be done. Try letting him chew, maybe a singing toothbrush but you may have to just get in there and get it done.


----------



## Sarah1508

Yup we have a toothbrush for him to hold and chew himself and then another one to try and catch him out! Lol but still doesnt work :/ never heard of a singing toothbrush though! Might have to look into that because with the way it is going he is never going to like getting his teeth brushed if he is traumatised everytime we do it! Haha x


----------



## ellaenchanted

I feel your pain. My daughter is 22 months old and still hates it. She likes 'doing it herself' though. I figure if I can atleast get a quick brush in and then she does it herself, that's good enough. 
I know someone mentioned the toothbrushes that play music, that might help. I know they have ones the light up with the beat of the music too. Worth a try! 

By the way, you are so pretty!


----------



## etak

Mine was the same he is now nearly 3 and in the last six months has finally become a willing participant, however is now refusing dinner lol. It will get easier I used to tickle his tummy poor sboy but he has great teeth


----------



## amygwen

The only thing I can suggest is just to get one of those electric toothbrushes and let him "play" with it for a little bit. Or like Shannon suggested, getting a singing toothbrush. Otherwise - there's nothing much you can do. Would it be possible to brush your LO's teeth when he falls asleep or is he not a heavy sleeper? My DS is a little over 3 now and he's always loved brushing his teeth up until recently. It's no fun. But definitely something that has to be done!


----------



## samisshort

My son used to not like brushing his either, but now he does. I make a big deal out of him brushing his teeth. First I tell him to let me help him (I have fluoride free tooth paste for him too) I have to do it at first or he will just lick it off lol!
Then when I am done brushing his teeth, I ask him if he can do it for mama, and he always takes over and does the rest :) Then when he's done I clap and tell him "Good job big boy!" and he gets the biggest smile :) try doing as the other ladies suggested maybe? It can be frustrating, I was there! Good luck!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for all the advice I found a vibrating toothbrush on amazon the other day so as soon as I get payed I'm getting it for him and hopefully that will work! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Gentle-Vibrations-Toothbrush/dp/B0009VI83G/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Ps wow thanks ellaenchanted :blush: :haha:


----------



## mummytobe_93

have you tried singing a song?

There's a song that goes 'this is the way we brush (insert name) teeth, brush (name) teeth, brush (name) teeth, this is the way we brush (names) teeth on a sunny/rainy thursday morning (depending on weather and day)

just google some songs :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Hope the new toothbrush does the trick :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mine always hated brushing theirs too, in particular Logan, I ended up getting a new 'bite able' one that brushed their teeth as they bit it, kind of thing. 

https://www.brushbaby.co.uk/products/Chewable-Toothbrush-and-Teether.html


----------



## fl00b

I ended up getting an electric one and then just whizzing it round his mouth x


----------



## justhoping

i brushed my childrens (gums) with the soft gum brush since my kids where born so they where very used it this as they got older...

also they have toothbrushes that look and feel like toys that vibrate and sing...may want to look into that and may want to play a game...and have reward..like sugarfree lolli for after...i know kind of defeats the purpose but it does get them clean...


----------

